

SourceForge Community Choice Award nominations are open - SwellJoe
http://sourceforge.net/community/cca09/

======
SwellJoe
So, I know a lot of folks here are Open Source contributors. SourceForge is
pretty old-school, but a lot of great projects are hosted there, and those of
us that are hosted there probably think it's nice to win awards.

I thought it'd be interesting to see who here is working on projects at SF.net
(my current project at SF.net is Webmin).

And to all you github kids: get off my lawn.

